# New DSLR to buy



## drsubhadip (Aug 4, 2012)

Dear All,

I want to buy a new DSLR .
I am using Canon power shoot A3200 IS

Reason:
Nature Photography, Will visit Kerala
Macro Photography,
Portrait,
Different setting also i want to learn.

Basically I am a new learner..learning photograph..just a hobby.

Budget around 60 K

will buy all gadgets..like tripod and lens (for photography of Birds and Macro also)

Please suggest a full list..with price (approx)

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## papul1993 (Aug 4, 2012)

For wildlife photography you will need telephoto lens. And they don't come cheap. Be ready to be a bit flexible on the budget side.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 4, 2012)

for 60k budget....lets us see 

D5100 with kit 34k
nikon 55-300 VR AFS 17k

total = 51k

similar total will come for 550D+kit+55-250

lets look at cheaper one if u want
Canon 1100D+18-55+55-250 = 37 (canon selling combo)
macro lens tamron 90mm = 20
cheap tripod  = 3k

total =60k

in case people r thinking of D3100 then the combo of D3100+kit+55-200 = 41k and with 55-300 = 47k

now choice is urs...to buy all at a single time or buy macro lens and tripod later


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 4, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> for 60k budget....lets us see
> 
> D5100 with kit 34k
> nikon 55-300 VR AFS 17k
> ...


Thank you very much.

waiting for more replies....


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 4, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> for 60k budget....lets us see
> 
> D5100 with kit 34k
> nikon 55-300 VR AFS 17k
> ...


Which should I go?

Canon or Nikon

the better question is Canon 550D or Nikon D5100 ?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 4, 2012)

i would say if u r buying a combo then u can safely go for D5100+18-55+55-300VR

if u can u should replace 55-300 with nikon 70-300 VR which is 5k costlier than 55-300 but its worth that money..

just postpone all other purchase to comming month...in any case winter is a time for birding 

D5100 is pic quality wise better than 550D but people go for 550D coz of 50mm lens which is cheap in canon


----------



## nac (Aug 4, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> nikon 55-300 VR AFS 17k





sujoyp said:


> if u can u should replace 55-300 with nikon 70-300 VR which is 5k costlier than 55-300 but its worth that money..



I was thinking of asking this for sometime. Usually, I see people suggesting/talking about 70-300 when there is a lens (55-300) which have better focal length range and comes cheaper... Why? Why? Why? 
Lens quality?


sujoyp said:


> D5100 is pic quality wise better than 550D but people go for 550D coz of 50mm lens which is cheap in canon


Actually I don't get it. I don't know where Canon lens are cheaper...
18-55 - Canon > Nikon
70-300 - Canon > Nikon
Both Nikon and Canon have 50mm prime for 6k (Rs. 200~ may differ when we compare best deal) So where am I missing???


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 7, 2012)

Canon EOS 550D SLR (Black) with Kit (EF S18-55 IS II) Lens

18.0 Megapixels
CMOS
Interchangeable lens camera, SLR
with 3.0 inch LCD
with 2 year Canon India Warranty and Free Transit Insurance.
Price: Rs. 33945

Canon EOS 550D SLR (Black) with Kit II (EF S18-135 IS) Lens

18.0 Megapixels
CMOS
Interchangeable lens camera, SLR
with 3.0 inch LCD
with 2 year Canon India Warranty and Free Transit Insurance.
Price: Rs. 50435

Canon EOS 600D SLR (Black) with Kit I EF-S18-55mm IS II Lens

18.0 Megapixels
CMOS
Interchangeable Lens Camera
with 3.0 inch LCD
with 2 year Canon India Warranty and Free Transit Insurance.
Price: Rs. 49460

Nikon D5100 SLR (Black) with AF-S 18-55mm VR Kit Lens

16.2 Megapixels
CMOS
with 3.0 inch LCD
with 2 year Nikon India Warranty and Free Transit Insurance. 
Price:  Rs. 38752

now i am in dilema...what to buy?

Canon 550 D...with 18-55..or  18 to 135?

or go for canon 600D

or Nikon 5100


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 7, 2012)

@nac 55-300AFS VR have built like 55-200 vr ...its very poor in built and its focus is also slower....it dont have manual lfocus overrid...that means if ur lens does not focus in some condition u have to switch to manual mode and focus

Nikon 70-300 vr is an full frame lens...its focus is mush faster then 55-300...its build quality is good with metal mount...it have huge manual focus grip which can be used along with autofocus without a switch....its said to be the 2nd best nikon consumer lens after 50mm 1.8.

ok Now about 50mm 1.8...soo nikon 5k 50mm 1.8 does not have focus motor and will focus with only D90,D7000 above canon cheap 50mm will focus with all DSLRs...Nikons 50mm for D3100,D5100 cost 13k


@ drsubhadip
bro get from a proper place...and with kit lens it should not be more than 35k


----------



## nac (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you Sujoy...

Doc,
With kit lens you can take plenty... like street, still, portrait, landscape...
For bird photography you will zoom lens
And for macro, it's better to have macro lens.

Your requirements won't fit in this budget. Usually, people suggest a three lens combo (Kit+Zoom+Prime)... check this

Option A and B are the three lens combo
Option C and D meet your requirements...


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 7, 2012)

thanks Nac & Sujoy

but still  I am more inclined to Canon 550D..

but which kit lens to go for?

18- 55 or 18-135 ?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 7, 2012)

if u need convineance and can adjust on quality a bit then 18-135 is good...my friend use it for day-to day purpose and its good traveling lens..
but remember if u buy 55-250 later u will waste half of the range...its just my perception


----------



## shashankm (Aug 8, 2012)

Since you're going for 550D (27K), why not couple it with Canon 18-200 (27K) and a 50m (6K) prime! 
It should fall well within your budget!


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 9, 2012)

shashankm said:


> Since you're going for 550D (27K), why not couple it with Canon 18-200 (27K) and a 50m (6K) prime!
> It should fall well within your budget!



good idea dear


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 15, 2012)

drsubhadip said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I want to buy a new DSLR .
> I am using Canon power shoot A3200 IS
> ...


Thank you all for great suggestion..

But i have some extra money for my first dSLR

want to invest 1 lakh rs for my first dSLR..

Any suggestion..seniors please give your comment.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 16, 2012)

wow u have budget of 1 lakh for 1st DSLR....rather then suggesting you a costly DSLR I would give u choices


Nikon D5100 -32k
Tamron 17-50 f2.8 Non-VC - 22k
Nikon 70-300 AFS VR - 25k
Tamron 90mm Macro - 22k

you can drop one of zoom or macro lens and get
Benro A500+BH2 ball head tripod - Rs 8000 Gaffarbhai and Sons » A500FBH2
Nissin Di622 Mark II Flash - Rs.8000 Nissin Di622 MARK II (For Nikon) Flash | Flash | Flipkart.com

And if u can get a good camera bag from lowepro or tamrac etc
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
if u want to spend on the best consumer dslr now then get Nikon D7000

D7000 body 58k
Tamron 17-50 2.8 Non VC  - 22

u have 20k left ...u can spend on zoom lens,macro lens or tripod bag filter what ever u want to start with


In case people r thinking i forgot 50mm 1.8 AFS for D5100 .... if he gets 17-50 f2.8 then in most cases he wont need it..


----------



## nac (Aug 16, 2012)

Recently, I came across a post in another forum where the OP asking "Camera for beginners"... He was suggested 



> Get an entry level body with basic lens. Shoot like hell and experiment for a few months to a year. Go on photoshoot with others, basically till your camera becomes your limitation not your style/technique/capacity_for_effort. After that you'll know yourself what camera/lens to buy next.



It really makes sense (at least to me). 

You have very nice budget, with little more you could buy a full frame DSLR. Are you sure wanna dispose the whole 100k even before knowing the world of DSLR and photography?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 16, 2012)

@nac  u r right about starting with little and learn.....even i did that ...

used P&S 3 years then got a D3100+18-55 then after 2 months got 50mm and a reverse ring...then got zoom lens ...and then a macro lens...then flash and after that tripod    but ultimately got all the things in 1 year...
and now want to upgarde from D3100 coz it dont have bracketing,in-body motor,commander flash mode,Nikon CLS system, DOF preview button etc  which i needed in some point

In short if I could get a better DSLR like D90 then I would not have cried for all these small features within 1.5 years 

After getting a DSLR u will gradually have to buy all of the things which I bought...but if ur budget is big y not get the best the 1st time itself...


And one more thing...these DSLR and lenses I recommended r all consumer grade and nothing proffesional about it...Professional DSLR start from 7D,D300S,D700,5DMK2 ...and most pro grade lens have fixed aperture of f2.8 ,f2,f1.8,f1.4 ,f1.2 ....even f4 aperture lenses r consumer lenses


----------



## nac (Aug 16, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> And one more thing...these DSLR and lenses I recommended r all consumer grade and nothing proffesional about it...Professional DSLR start from 7D,D300S,D700,5DMK2 ...and most pro grade lens have fixed aperture of f2.8 ,f2,f1.8,f1.4 ,f1.2 ....even f4 aperture lenses r consumer lenses



Generally manufacturer designate DSLRs like entry level, advanced entry level, semi pro and all... I thought they would call 5D Mark II, D700, D800 as "Entry level full frame DSLR" and call D3X, 1DX as "Pro full frame DSLR"


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 16, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> wow u have budget of 1 lakh for 1st DSLR....rather then suggesting you a costly DSLR I would give u choices
> 
> 
> Nikon D5100 -32k
> ...



i think some lens cleaning kit should be there in package.. do u knw any?
coz sometimes i feel i would have purchased some cleaning kit,...


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 16, 2012)

@pulkit  dont u guys use lens cleaning?? 

i have everything to clean lens/sensor 

1. Lenspen LP-1 - cost 450 and its worth it  - Lenspen LP-1 Lens Cleaner | Lens Cleaner | Flipkart.com (but I got it free with lowepro bag from flipkart )
*img6.flixcart.com//image/lens-cleaner/2/e/e/lenspen-lp-1-125x125-imad3uyb4mbgamhy.jpeg
2. Lens cleaning kit

Digital camera lens lcd cleaning kit set cleaner brush | eBay
*thumbs4.ebaystatic.com/m/mbmr9Q35TfsIoKpHjCyOn1Q/140.jpg


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 16, 2012)

nac said:


> Recently, I came across a post in another forum where the OP asking "Camera for beginners"... He was suggested
> 
> 
> 
> ...


myself used P&S for almost 3 yrs..

now want to venture into DSLR..
my dilemma ...after reading many websites and discussing with many friends i can not come into any conclusion ..what to buy..
what i have seen into my friends..all are dissatisfied with the camera what they have purchased at the first time..the dSLR..

what i want to invest is for future proof..for myself atleast..
i do not want to change the body of the dSLR with in 3 yrs..
so i want to go for a higher range.

for this i have increased my budget..

kept it 1 lakh..

lets see what comes..

will choose within that



sujoyp said:


> wow u have budget of 1 lakh for 1st DSLR....rather then suggesting you a costly DSLR I would give u choices
> 
> 
> Nikon D5100 -32k
> ...



thank you..
nice suggestion..

one question..after using canon P&S .my mind still into canon..

can you suggest me one alternative like what you have said here ..with canon dSLR ..please..

advance thank you



sujoyp said:


> @pulkit  dont u guys use lens cleaning??
> 
> i have everything to clean lens/sensor
> 
> ...



thank you for ur suggestions


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 16, 2012)

ok lets see for canon

Canon 550D body 28k
Tamron 17-50 f2.8 Non-VC - 22k
Canon 55-250 IS - 15k
Tamron 90mm Macro - 22k
----------------------------------------Total 87k
optional => Canon 70-300 IS USM 35k 

with remaining 13k add 8k more and get -
Benro A500+BH2 ball head tripod - Rs 8000 
Nissin Di622 Mark II Flash - Rs.8000 
Enloop rechargable 4 cells for Flash - 1200  Sanyo NC-MQN04ENSSP20A-4S Battery Charger | Camera Battery Charger | Flipkart.com

u still have 4k for Bag .....select bag according to your need 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now if u need something of D7000 level then get 

Canon 60D body 55k
Tamron 17-50 f2.8 Non-VC - 22k

now u have 23k select what ever choice u want from above ....all r needed at some point of time


----------



## sudeepht (Aug 21, 2012)

Have you considered the Fujifilm X100 mirrorless? 
Fujifilm FinePix X100 Mirrorless: Camera Review, Price in India, Compare: Flipkart.com

With your budget, I think it makes a lot of sense


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 22, 2012)

sudeepht said:


> Have you considered the Fujifilm X100 mirrorless?
> Fujifilm FinePix X100 Mirrorless: Camera Review, Price in India, Compare: Flipkart.com
> 
> With your budget, I think it makes a lot of sense


Thanks.. but want to buy a proper dSLR..lets see


----------



## niravlunavia (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi all, 

I want to buy my first DSLR, till last 2 years i have been using P&S Canon SX210IS and have been experimenting with some manual settings. My usage will portrait, night/low light and nature photography.

I have sorted Nikon D5100 D3200 and Canon 600D. please advice whcich one to go for ? also please tell me how much difference does it make, as i have heard that nikon cameras (Above mentioned) do not have built in auto-focus motor and IS?

Also shoud i buy combo of multiple OR first begin with kit lens and then proceed further.


----------



## drsubhadip (Sep 9, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> ok lets see for canon
> 
> Canon 550D body 28k
> Tamron 17-50 f2.8 Non-VC - 22k
> ...


Thank you all
i bought Canon 550 D body plus Tamron 17-50 f2.8 Non-VC

My first few photo with out editing..

*i47.tinypic.com/33cuosx.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 9, 2012)

great choice bro...please mention the cost too


----------



## drsubhadip (Sep 10, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> great choice bro...please mention the cost too



total cost 50465, with 16 GB card,

Canon 550d body and tamron 17-55 non vc 2.8 lense


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 10, 2012)

Actually i was more interested in the price of Tamron 17-55 2.8 ....sorry to bother u again


----------



## drsubhadip (Sep 10, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Actually i was more interested in the price of Tamron 17-55 2.8 ....sorry to bother u again



23k 

very good lens....love the sharpness 



Fireboot89 said:


> Hi Have you considered the Sony Alpha SLT A37?
> It's available for 29995 at
> HomeShop18.com Superdeals - Deals that last only minutes



hahaha...bought already..canon 550D..
love it ..


----------



## chethanr (Sep 11, 2012)

I have one question. What is the major difference between the following two lenses: 
1) Nikon AF Zoom-Nikkor 70-300mm f/4-5.6G (4.3x) Lens (Telephoto Zoom Lens)  Rs. 5999
2) Canon EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III USM Lens (Telephoto Zoom Lens)  Rs. 16485

Check out the price. Why 10k difference


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 11, 2012)

chetan...nikon AF lens do not have inbuilt motor but canon 75-300 have USM thats ultrasonic focus motor inside.

BTW both these lens r big flop and never ever plan to buy any of them

If u want to buy 70-300 range lens then get Nikon 70-300mm AFS VR ...and for canon get Canon 55-250mm IS


----------



## drsubhadip (Sep 11, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> chetan...nikon AF lens do not have inbuilt motor but canon 75-300 have USM thats ultrasonic focus motor inside.
> 
> BTW both these lens r big flop and never ever plan to buy any of them
> 
> If u want to buy 70-300 range lens then get Nikon 70-300mm AFS VR ...and for canon get Canon 55-250mm IS



Thanks Sujoy..

please tell me any BAG... for camera, lens and laptop to hold



sujoyp said:


> Canon 55-250 IS - 15k
> 
> optional => Canon 70-300 IS USM 35k


4 options..
one is  canon 55- 250 IS
2nd : Canon 70- 300 IS USM
3rd : Tamron SP AF 70-300mm F/4-5,6 Di VC USD (for Canon Digital SLR) Lens
4th :Tamron 18-270mm F/3.5 6.3 Di II VC PZD w/DA 18 (for Canon Digital SLR) Lens

which one to buy ..after my Canon 550 D and Tamron 17-55 2.8 non VC...

Please suggest.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 12, 2012)

y do u even consider tamron 18-270...its OUT

if u want cheapest solution then canon 55-250IS is good and very usable
if u want 300 range then Tamron 70-300 VC USD is very good
Canon 70-300 USM IS is too costly to recommend...its just focus speed is more than tamron 70-300 VC USD

I think this bag will fit ur need but its out of stock - *www.flipkart.com/lowepro-compu-daypack-multi-use-backpack/p/itmdyvbzqcpc2p5y?pid=ACCDYVBUPMGB4RRJ&ref=f12b18af-5d47-4922-9b51-379d3023acb2


----------



## mastervk (Sep 12, 2012)

drsubhadip said:


> Thanks Sujoy..
> 
> please tell me any BAG... for camera, lens and laptop to hold
> 
> ...



Canon 70- 300 IS USM is the best and most expensive option here..canon 55- 250 IS is good and affordable option..and it should be sufficient enough for your general purpose photography...

you have not mentioned why you want to buy this lens..do you want to buy for general purpose or specific photography (like bird photography)..


BTW how is the image quality using Tamron 17-55 2.8 non VC ..can you post some pics taken with this lens...


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 12, 2012)

tamron 70-300 VC USD is very good...many people say its even sharper then nikon 70-300 AFS VR


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 12, 2012)

drsubhadip said:


> total cost 50465, with 16 GB card,
> 
> Canon 550d body and tamron 17-55 non vc 2.8 lense



Great man. Post more pictures with your new lens. Coz im planning to buy some new lens.

Here's a picture i took with my Canon 550d kit lens:

(Actually, real image looks much much more amazing. I think when i uploaded, quality became crap)


----------



## drsubhadip (Sep 12, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> y do u even consider tamron 18-270...its OUT
> 
> if u want cheapest solution then canon 55-250IS is good and very usable
> if u want 300 range then Tamron 70-300 VC USD is very good
> ...





mastervk said:


> Canon 70- 300 IS USM is the best and most expensive option here..canon 55- 250 IS is good and affordable option..and it should be sufficient enough for your general purpose photography...
> 
> you have not mentioned why you want to buy this lens..do you want to buy for general purpose or specific photography (like bird photography)..
> 
> ...





sujoyp said:


> tamron 70-300 VC USD is very good...many people say its even sharper then nikon 70-300 AFS VR


ok, so you are saying to buy Tamron SP AF 70-300mm F/4-5,6 Di VC USD (for Canon Digital SLR) Lens

In reviews  I am seeing a very good review almost everywhere.. also price difference between it and corresponding canon lens is almost 10K..so thinking of buying it.
Want to buy it for bird photography and also use general purpose.
Will post photos of Tamron 17-55 2.8 later


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes Tamron is good and got very nice reviews....300mm is good for a start in bird photography

yes post pic of lens and from lens (tammy 17-50 2.8) ......its the best in-budget replacement for the kit lens...and f2.8 is proffesional range.


----------



## mastervk (Sep 13, 2012)

drsubhadip said:


> ok, so you are saying to buy Tamron SP AF 70-300mm F/4-5,6 Di VC USD (for Canon Digital SLR) Lens
> 
> In reviews  I am seeing a very good review almost everywhere.. also price difference between it and corresponding canon lens is almost 10K..so thinking of buying it.
> Want to buy it for bird photography and also use general purpose.
> Will post photos of Tamron 17-55 2.8 later



for bird photography even 300mm will not be enough but it will be good start..try the lens before buying as i have found myself using 55-250/70-300 less frequently( though it will be great for street photography)


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 13, 2012)

having a 55-250/55-200/70-300 etc lens in kit is always good...I can use it in shows, some birding, street photography etc...y do you think nikon 70-200 2.8 VRII or canon 70-200 L IS is soo much popular

But yes for birding longer is better...but after 300mm everything goes for high cost... for canon it goes like this costwise


Tamron 70-300 VC USD
Canon 70-300 IS USM
Sigma 150-500 HSM OS
Canon 400mm 5.6
Canon 300mm f4 IS
Sigma 50-500 OS HSM
Canon 100-400


----------



## mastervk (Sep 13, 2012)

ya all these lens are so expensive and now after increase in price have become more expensive..

BTW how good is tamron 17-50 2.8 compared to 18-55 kit lens (apart from 2.8 advantage)...is the image quality and sharpness significantly better and noticeable (not pixel peeping) ..


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 13, 2012)

@mastervk ....I dont have any first hand experience with tamron 17-50 2.8...but what I know is nikon or canon version cost too much dont remember exactly but like 60k or something ...and the pricing is due to f2.8 

Everyone who got this lens is very happy even if it dont have AFS type fast focus system nor it have VR ....the lens have very good low light capabilities...its 1mm wider than 18-55 ....and having a 2.8 aperture helps in everything from bokeh to performance.

for more information u have to read reviews


----------



## mastervk (Sep 13, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @mastervk ....I dont have any first hand experience with tamron 17-50 2.8...but what I know is nikon or canon version cost too much dont remember exactly but like 60k or something ...and the pricing is due to f2.8
> 
> Everyone who got this lens is very happy even if it dont have AFS type fast focus system nor it have VR ....the lens have very good low light capabilities...its 1mm wider than 18-55 ....and having a 2.8 aperture helps in everything from bokeh to performance.
> 
> for more information u have to read reviews



 i think tamron 17-50 2.8 non VC is around $499 at amazon.. is 60 K for VC version...i have read many reviews and all reviews are good for the lens..i will compare some pics in flicker and see..

if we use kit lens at f8 and tamron at f8 ,how much image quality will differ ??


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 13, 2012)

This is nikon 17-55 2.8 cost above 1000$ at amazon -->Amazon.com: Nikon 17-55mm f/2.8G ED-IF AF-S DX Nikkor Zoom Lens: Camera & Photo

this is canon 17-55 2.8 USM cost 1000$ + at amazon -->Amazon.com: Canon EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM Lens for Canon DSLR Cameras: Camera & Photo

Tamron 17-55 2.8 VC version is around 35k but people say non-VC is sharper

I think at f8 both lens would be equally sharp...we need 2.8 more for backkground blurring and low light


----------



## drsubhadip (Sep 13, 2012)

mastervk said:


> ya all these lens are so expensive and now after increase in price have become more expensive..
> 
> BTW how good is tamron 17-50 2.8 compared to 18-55 kit lens (apart from 2.8 advantage)...is the image quality and sharpness significantly better and noticeable (not pixel peeping) ..


just too good man..very sharp


----------



## drsubhadip (Sep 15, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> with remaining 13k add 8k more and get -
> Benro A500+BH2 ball head tripod - Rs 8000



Dear,
 can not find it in Flipkart..any better alternative


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 15, 2012)

check this link --> Gaffarbhai and Sons » A500FBH2

talk to the owner about the deal...he will give u account no ..transfer the money and u will get in 3-4 days....he is a known shop of mumbai


----------



## drsubhadip (Sep 15, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> check this link --> Gaffarbhai and Sons » A500FBH2
> 
> talk to the owner about the deal...he will give u account no ..transfer the money and u will get in 3-4 days....he is a known shop of mumbai



thank you dear..

also any suggestion for bags to carry camera with lens (maximum 3) with Laptop...


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 15, 2012)

actually i cant suggest u bag coz its no tech thing...companies like lowepro,tamrac makes good bag and i have used both of them...go to flipkart and select the bag according to design,size,budget 

I have a lowepro prorunner 200AW and its a backpack style bag...it will take all the equipment u have.

BTW bags r of many types...sholder bag,backpack,back pack with quick access, sling bag,backpack with laptop space etc...soo 1st think what u need before searching


----------



## drsubhadip (Sep 15, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> actually i cant suggest u bag coz its no tech thing...companies like lowepro,tamrac makes good bag and i have used both of them...go to flipkart and select the bag according to design,size,budget
> 
> I have a lowepro prorunner 200AW and its a backpack style bag...it will take all the equipment u have.
> 
> BTW bags r of many types...sholder bag,backpack,back pack with quick access, sling bag,backpack with laptop space etc...soo 1st think what u need before searching



Backpack with laptop space I need..


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 16, 2012)

I found Lowepro Fastpack 250 Multi Use Backpack  idle for you 
Lowepro Fastpack 250 Multi Use Backpack | Camera Bag | Flipkart.com

but its not in stock at flipkart

*img6.flixcart.com//image/camera-bag/backpack/q/p/y/lowepro-multi-use-backpack-fastpack-250-275x275-imad4gwcea3atgzx.jpeg

2nd option is Kata KT-DR-467i Digital Rucksack

Kata KT-DR-467i Digital Rucksack | Camera Bag | Flipkart.com

*img7.flixcart.com//image/camera-bag/rucksack/y/n/f/kata-digital-rucksack-kt-dr-467i-275x275-imad65eyvsxpzghe.jpeg


----------



## drsubhadip (Sep 16, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> I found Lowepro Fastpack 250 Multi Use Backpack  idle for you
> Lowepro Fastpack 250 Multi Use Backpack | Camera Bag | Flipkart.com
> 
> but its not in stock at flipkart
> ...


thanks dear


----------



## drsubhadip (Sep 17, 2012)

Today I got delivery of the "SanDisk Extreme HD Video SDHC 16 GB 45MB/s UHS-I Class 10 Memory Card"

SanDisk Extreme HD Video SDHC 16 GB 45MB/s UHS-I Class 10 Memory Card | Memory Card | Flipkart.com


----------



## PromptSpace-Kushal (Sep 19, 2012)

Which one is recommended among these-

Nikon D5100 Digital SLR Camera With 18-55mm VR Lens | eBay

Nikon D3100 DSLR Camera with 18-55mm VR Lens | eBay

New Canon EOS 1100D DSLR Camera + EF 18-55mm IS II Lens + 4GB + Case | eBay

Canon EOS 550D Kit EF S 18-55mm IS II Lens With MFG Warranty | eBay


----------



## drsubhadip (Oct 2, 2012)

PromptSpace-Kushal said:


> Which one is recommended among these-
> 
> Nikon D5100 Digital SLR Camera With 18-55mm VR Lens | eBay
> 
> ...


i will go for the  last one


----------



## audiophilic (Oct 2, 2012)

drsubhadip said:


> i will go for the  last one



+1 on this. Canon 550d Rocks.


----------



## drsubhadip (Oct 4, 2012)

Bought Lowepro Bag 

Lowepro DSLR Video pack 250 AW  at 6000rs.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 4, 2012)

congrats drsubhadip ...now post a pic of ur bag filled with gears...lets see how they look


----------



## drsubhadip (Oct 21, 2012)

Which Tripod to buy ?

Benro a 1970T

or Benro a 500 plus BH2  


Any suggestion?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 21, 2012)

Benro A1970T + BH2 may cost you around 10k  ....also it dont have center column to increase the height...if you are ok with this then it is great one

Benro A500 +BH2 cost around 8k its one in my list 

can you tell me the budget


----------



## drsubhadip (Oct 22, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Benro A1970T + BH2 may cost you around 10k  ....also it dont have center column to increase the height...if you are ok with this then it is great one
> 
> Benro A500 +BH2 cost around 8k its one in my list
> 
> can you tell me the budget


Within 10 K..
 thanks dear..
as u said I will go for Benro A500BH2 from Gaffarbhai..

Thanks  dear.

Any more suggestion


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 22, 2012)

I have one more...it may sound bit stupid at 1st but maybe useful 

Get Manfrotto 055XDB cost 8.5k *www.flipkart.com/manfrotto-055xdb/p/itmczc55zvthmesj?pid=ACCCX3S5XEW8PD2V&icmpid=reco_pp_same_tripod_tripod_1

and Rollei BH611 ball head for 3k Rollei Pro BH611 | Tripod | Flipkart.com

the combo is awesome...the ball head is good...one of my other forum member bought it...the head is very stable...and u know manfrotto..naam hi kaafi hai


----------



## drsubhadip (Dec 15, 2012)

what about benro 550BH1

how about it?

what to buy between two?

Benro 500 plus BH2 or Benro 550 and BH1


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 16, 2012)

I think Benro 500+BH2 is better....its 3 section and 400gm lighter then 550.


----------



## drsubhadip (Dec 16, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> I think Benro 500+BH2 is better....its 3 section and 400gm lighter then 550.



Thanks Sujoy


----------

